# silo king price



## ih 886/1066 (Apr 3, 2011)

This is my 1st post. Question. What are guys paying for bag of
silo king inoculant. Last year I put a gandy box on my NH 570
& tried a bag late in season. If memory serves me, @ 4lbs/ton you only get 12 tons from a bag. Think guy charged me $120. I can say it works. Had some wet hay I treated but thought wouldn't keep so I stacked in cattle shed to use for bedding. Cut open 2
months later in hay was great. Just wondered where to get for
good price. I'm in SW PA & bale about 10K bales of alfalfa/grass.
Thanks


----------



## NORTHERN ALLIANCE (Jun 16, 2010)

886,

I buy silo king from the local Agri-King dealer for $52/50lb. bag.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

NORTHERN ALLIANCE said:


> 886,
> 
> I buy silo king from the local Agri-King dealer for $52/50lb. bag.


Not to be confused, Northern, but you are buying Silo King Plus which is a diluted product (1 lb per ton on silage, 10 lb per ton on hay). Your price is correct. 886 is looking for Silo King, concentrate (.2 lb per ton on silage, 2 lb per ton on hay) which list somewhere between $178 and $212 per bag depending on time of purchase and quanitity discounts.


----------

